# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Novos Projectos >  Nano do Tápia

## LuizTapia

Olá pessoal, meu nome é Luiz, mas costumam me chamar pelo sobrenome que é Tápia.
Já frequento o forum desde Outubro/2010, além do Brasil Reef, minha história é a seguinte:
Em setembro/09 fui induzido pela minha namorada a iniciar uma busca frenética por um aqua, pois ela queria o "Nemo"  :SbSourire: ! Consegui um de 200l mas de água doce, aí comecei a frequentar os fóruns para entender melhor o tamanho da encrenca!  :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:  Depois de muito pensar, ver, fuçar, enfim, muito suor, vi que o display de água doce não serviria pois o vidro é de 5mm e ia precisar de um overflow que até então não tinha a mínima idéia do que se tratava  :Coradoeolhos:  :Coradoeolhos:  :Coradoeolhos: !!!!! Aí pesquisando nos classificados em Maio/2010 vi um anuncio do nosso colega Marcio Melchior vendo o nano dele com bombas, móvel, display e iluminação, aí juntei a fome com a vontade de comer e cá estou com meu novo velho Nano!
Itens comprados com o Aqua:

- Display de 59x44x29cm + Sump traseiro de 59x44x15cm = 75L + 40L = 115L Brutos
- 1 SB2000 com impeler azul
- 1 Via Aqua 2300
- 1 Skimmer Queen
- 2 T5 14W (azul)
- 2 T8 (acho) 20W (azul claro :-D )
- 7 coolers de 12x12
- Caixa de reposição
- Halimeda (uns bons quilos)
- 120 litros de agua natural

Itens adquiridos posteriomente:
- Controlador Coel TLZ11
- Seio M250
- Silicone Preto, fios, etc.

Itens que eu já possuia:
- 1 Termostato Resun 200W
- 2 SB 160

1ª Modificação: Pintura do fundo do display com silicone preto para esconder um adesivo azul entre o display e o sump.

Antes


Após


Provável disposição da Seio e do Recalque


Alguns Equipamentos


Teste de Alguns Equipamentos e iluminação


O que falta:
1º - $$$$$$$$$ icon_bangin icon_bangin 
2º - Terminar a parte hidráulica da bomba de recalque de saida do skimmer
3º - Comprar 2 T5 brancas com reator
4º - Comprar 1 eclusa e 1 bomba para a caixa de reposição
5º - Teste com água doce para ver se tudo está funcionando
6ª - Instalar o conjunto de coolers e comprar um fonte decente para os mesmos

Qual minha intenção:
- 1 casal de Ocellaris
- 1 Black Ocellaris
- 1 anemona
- 3 a 5 corais moles

Aceito críticas, sugestões e principalmente $$$, rsrsrsrsrsrsrsrsrsrsrsrs

Abraços Fraternos!

----------


## marcoferro

Bom dia Tapia... tranquilo cara , tempao mesmo eu tb andei um pouco ocupado com trabalho esses ultimos meses e confesso que nem no forum tenho entrado mais, rs , nao tem dado tempo...

mas bacana que agora ta bem encaminhado o teu reef , legal mesmo so um comentario , tome cuidado ao colocar peixes da especie do palhaço em nano ,  costuma virar ring a nao ser que ja sejam um casal formado ehehehehe eu tive uma experiencia desagradavel uma vez , tinha um ocelaris e um tomato no aqua os dois as vezes se estranhavam e acabei comprando um maroon que segundo o logista era o "capeta" batia em todos os peixes na loja e ele estava a ponto de joga-lo fora kkkkkk , coloquei ele no meu reef na epoca era de 680 litros , durou 2 dias kkkkkkkk tadinho meu ocelaris socou ele , rsrs eles sao territorialistas ao extremo se colocar todos juntos pode ser que eles nao briguem tanto mas se colocar um primeiro e depois os outros ou dois e um ultimo depois ai vira ring... 

quanto ao aqua , o bom que voce ja pegou ele praticamente pronto e isso ajuda muito no inicio , se precisar de alguma ajuda , estamos ai 
o meu novo aqua daqui a 2 meses estara com agua se Deus quiser, estou acabando de montar meu skimmer maior DIY e estou fazendo um esquema de adição de alguns elementos ( balling) esta quase pronto acho que ate sexta feira termino ele , acabei fazendo um reator de calcio mas acho que por hora nao vou utiliza-lo nao...

qualquer coisa estamos ai
abraço
Marco

----------


## LuizTapia

Marco

Eu pretendo colocar os três juntos para facilitar minha vida.... 

O pacote pronto ajudou muito, pois você lembra que estou desde o final do ano passado ensaiando para montar um.. hehehehe

Abraços!

----------


## LuizTapia

Vamos a atualização:

No local definitivo com halimeda:


Enfim... o SAL!!!


Visão Frontal:


Visão Lateral:


Pequeno Vídeo:
- Nano Ciclando: YouTube - Nano Ciclando

Comecei a ciclagem hoje colocando Água Natural, 2 ampolas de BioDigest, 1 camarão enterrado e com as Lâmpas temporizadas para 10h *di*árias.

Skimmer: Abaixo está um pequeno vídeo do meu skimmer, será que está espumando corretamente??
- Skimmer: YouTube - Skimmer V1 

Dados Gerais:
Tempo de Ciclagem: 8 dias
Densidade: 1.024
*pH*: 8.2
Temperatura: estabilizada em 26ºC (25,5, a 26,6).

Os posts completos estão em Brasil Reef - Fórum de Aquário - Aquarismo - Marinho, Corais e Água Doce &bull; Exibir tópico - Nano do Tapia

Aguardo críticas e sugestões!!

Grande Abraço!

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  Tápia

O teu skimer è igual a um que tenho no meu sistema...regula a entrada qb.,até que comece a elevar a escumação e vai afinando conforme a carga orgãnica o vá hesigindo.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## LuizTapia

Jorge,

Muito Obrigado pela sua dica!!! Vou fazer isso, aliás tenho uma SB2000 com impeller azul nesse skimmer, será que é muito forte?

Grande Abraço!!!!!!

----------


## LuizTapia

Pessoal,

Achei esse "ser" estranho no aqua colado em um pedacinho da halimeda e ao que me parece por enquanto é único. Isso é valônia????    

Dados:
Ciclagem: 9 dias
Densidade: 1.024
*pH*: 8.0
Reposição: Água de R.O.

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Pessoal,
> 
> Achei esse "ser" estranho no aqua colado em um pedacinho da halimeda e ao que me parece por enquanto é único. Isso é valônia????    
> 
> Dados:
> Ciclagem: 9 dias
> Densidade: 1.024
> *pH*: 8.0
> Reposição: Água de R.O.



 :Olá:  Tápia

Sim è...e è também uma praga se não a controlar-mos.
Assim,sem as rebentar,vai tirando todas as que aparecerem...na fase do teu àqua,esse controlo è fácil.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------

